

Google Drive for Work - Schwolop
http://www.zdnet.com/google-intros-drive-for-work-as-new-premium-option-for-apps-users-7000030877/

======
jmromer
Damn. For a second I thought Google was making some kind of end-run around
regulators to put driverless cars on the road. Wrong sense of 'drive'.

